# Turn off constrain to image for crop



## MVPinFLA (Aug 10, 2015)

I have recently moved to LR after using PS for many years.  I love LR, except for one thing.  Even though I don't have the "constrain to image" box checked for cropping, there is no way that I can get the crop area to extend outside the image.  Frequently it allows me to show more of what I want in the image and I can just clone the sky into the blank area, like I used to be able to do in PS.  It is a pain to have to move a photo to PS just to crop a photo differently.  Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## AndreasM (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't have Lr in front of me at the moment, but I think the following slider could help you:

Lens correction -> Manual -> Scale

(After some thinking: You probably get to see more "outside" of the picture, but I guess you won't be able to edit that area.)


----------



## MVPinFLA (Aug 10, 2015)

AndreasM said:


> I don't have Lr in front of me at the moment, but I think the following slider could help you:
> 
> Lens correction -> Manual -> Scale
> 
> (After some thinking: You probably get to see more "outside" of the picture, but I guess you won't be able to edit that area.)



Thanks for the suggestion.  It did look promising; but you are correct in that the area outside can't be edited.


----------



## MVPinFLA (Aug 10, 2015)

I was able to edit outside of the area when I used the Upright command; but I would like to be able to do it without making it Upright.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 10, 2015)

You can't. This is one of the areas where Photoshop is still needed.


----------

